# 0-60 time?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

um i dont know if this was posted earlier or anywhere..but i cant seem to find it  

 What is the time for the se-r 0-60 stock?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

nissan reported 6.7 seconds but it depends on the driver, weight of the car, weather, etc. you can figure 3 to 5 tenths + or -.
my best so far (gTech) is 6.3


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

*0-60*

Car and Driver reports a 0-60 time of 7.4 seconds. They published it in their November 2001 issue.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I've seen mostly sub 7 second 0-60's. 

I have not personaly done a 0-60, but my money says i could do it under 7 in my stock Spec V.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

motorweek posted a 7.1
mototrend posted 7.2
edmunds 7.5
SCC 7.4


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

*SCC Article about Spec-V*

Check this out. The way they talk, this car sucks. I dont believe it. I wont believe it! They say it is slower that a '01 SE. Maybe they need to hire someone at that mag who can drive a stick. but thats just my opinion. and you know what they say....

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/roadtests/0112scc_sentra/


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

check out the pics. from link above ^ pretty sweet burnout!!


----------

